# what are your favorite kilometric (long lasting) motets of all time?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im a diehard fan of kilometric motets lasting like 10 minute or over, i like the lenght the complexity
of vocal music in 4 or 6 part.What do i have to hear what crucial for me??

If we talk of franco- flemish or english school of early polyphony who wrote gigazilla motets extremely complex ,powerfull.

Im writhing this since i heard the sixteen rendition of italian motetist at the court ofPoland called 
Helper and Protector and i was not impress by this cd so far the motets were short and seem
a bit conventional, i was disapointed.

So who beside Gombert wrote these kilometric long motets, it seem he favored this music artform
thus said thee motets.To be frankly honnest perhaps Gombert wrote the best Motets, if we speak of dissonance and kilometric long motets in 4 part or 6 part, i see no other classical composer that compose sutch kind of motets.

So anyone has a cd to subject if i like these kind of giga motets ?

There is Thomas Tallis in the english specie but beside him , who else?

:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Josquin's "Miserere, Mei Deus" is one of the longest Renaissance motets, and relatively well-known, but of course his style is more light and graceful than Gombert's.

Byrd has a few long motets but they're scattered across many albums.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Lassus "psalmi davidis poenitentiales" are long motets (if I'm not wrong). 2 hours and 8 minutes for all 7 (Hilliard ensemble).


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Actually one thing that should be considered is that many longer motets consist of two or more sections, so that if a motet has two sections and is 10 minutes long, then it's essentially two 5-minute motets played consecutively (assuming the sections are symmetrical). 

Many composers also just often use cadences followed by silence in the middle of their motets. You hear this in the Lassus even after less than 2-minutes of singing, so that the total effect can be that of short pieces followed by other short pieces. In contrast, something like Gombert's "Media vita" sounds massive with its 6-minutes of continuous motion that never rests until the end.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Great to hear about Gombert! Going to check him out  Hopefully I'll have the guts to try to play an intabulation for lute by Bakfark on my guitar.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Almost all Dufay's Isorhytmic motets are outstanding! My favorite is Apostolo glorioso. Not long lasting at, all but full of joy, pure and innocent!


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

All of these works save the Craen are quite popular by motet standards, but maybe you've overlooked one of them in your quest for the obscure …

John BROWNE: _O Maria salvatoris Mater_ (Parrott/Taverner Choir)





John BROWNE: _Stabat Mater_ (Phillips/Tallis Scholars _or_ Parrott/Taverner Choir)




 (Tallis Scholars)




 (Taverner Choir)

Nicolaes CRAEN: _Tota pulchra es_ (Kirkman/Binchois Consort)
http://saturdaychorale.com/2016/08/03/nicolaus-craen-1440-1507-tota-pulchra-es/

Antoine BRUMEL: _Ave virgo gloriosa_ (Hilliard Ensemble, live)
https://play.spotify.com/track/1qTIDufSAj3aqsiGWXXKRP

Richard STRAUSS: Deutsche Motette (Ericson/Stockholmer Kammerchor & Rundfunkchor Stockholm)


----------

